# MKDSi



## Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

Nintendo should make a Mario Kart DSi game. x]
That only works for the DSi.
=P

Do you agree?


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah they should!


----------



## smasher (Apr 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

NOOO. That would be unfair for the people who have a Ds and they don't want a Dsi.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 7, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> No.


Yeah! What he said, what would they do with the camera anyway?


----------



## Muh Pit (Apr 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> NOOO. That would be unfair for the people who have a Ds and they don't want a Dsi.


Well thats kinda your fault, people who have a GameCube and not a Wii don't complain when new games are released for the Wii.


----------



## smasher (Apr 7, 2009)

NO!
FTW!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie, that's a pretty dumb idea. Nintendo already released a MK for a DS.


----------



## Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

smasher said:
			
		

> NO!
> FTW!


Fail.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that's a pretty bad analogy. Those systems are in different generations.
Think of it this way.

DS = Gameboy Advance.  DSi = Gameboy Advance SP. Two handhelds in the same generation. Additionally, there's almost nothing different with both systems. A GBA SP is only a GBA made compact and a DSi is a DS with a camera.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 7, 2009)

No caz i ave it on the DS!


----------



## chloeedgar (Apr 7, 2009)

Do the ds games work on the DSi ?


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 7, 2009)

chloeedgar said:
			
		

> Do the ds games work on the DSi ?


Yup!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

chloeedgar said:
			
		

> Do the ds games work on the DSi ?


Do Gameboy Advance games work on the Gameboy Advance SP?


----------



## chloeedgar (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> chloeedgar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wats that......... game boy advance SP ?    (im thick lol)


----------



## MygL (Apr 7, 2009)

Naah, I think the games for the DSi are the same of the DS =S


----------



## SockHead (Apr 7, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are two different systems.. DS and the DSi are practically the same thing..


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

chloeedgar said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Google it up.


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Basically, Dsi and Ds are sorta the same systems. 

Wii and Gamcube are very different.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Smarty9911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard its like a Ipod aswell!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I bet you that people who already own an iPod still bought the DSi.


----------



## FITZEH (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Colm Fitzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea I ave an I pod (80gig) and never use it!

Im getting the DSi!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly my point.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> NOOO. That would be unfair for the people who have a Ds and they don't want a Dsi.


Then they shouldn't make Wii games cuz that's unfair to people who don't have a wii.


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> NOOO. That would be unfair for the people who have a Ds and they don't want a Dsi.


blackmail = Nintendo

aren't they great?


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude. Ds and Dsi are BASICALLY the same thing -.-


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooooo

a DSi is the Wii's son

DS is just a noob relative


----------



## Hub12 (Apr 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....................


----------



## Kyle (Apr 7, 2009)

Heres what they should do if they want to make another MK for DSi; make it an add on version through DSiWare. You must have Mario Kart DS inserted and then play the DSiWare add on and then you'd have more modes, tracks, characters etc. through that.
But making a whole new game is just a bad idea.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and of course, when a new Nintendo handheld comes out, the DSi will be the new noob relative.

Horus, you're a moron.


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Heres what they should do if they want to make another MK for DSi; make it an add on version through DSiWare. You must have Mario Kart DS inserted and then play the DSiWare add on and then you'd have more modes, tracks, characters etc. through that.
> But making a whole new game is just a bad idea.


kinda complicated

and besides I'd rather have a new game. more Wi-Fi stuff plz


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it'll just be the forgotten son

and no u


----------



## Kyle (Apr 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it complicated? It's basically an expansion.
And you will get more WiFi stuff for it because you'd have to download it through WiFi anyway.


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you can't use wifi your kinda screwed

lil' kid = complicated


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's amusing to look at a victim of product manipulation.


----------



## Jman (Apr 7, 2009)

No. 

MKWii is fine for me...


----------



## Kyle (Apr 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about it?
That isn't even a real reason, besides I don't even want to face against sucky 7 year olds anyway.


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say yes to that if it was the DSlite

btw DSi and wii are alike


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you don't have a router you don't have wifi meaning you can't get the update or w/e


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 7, 2009)

I do think they should make some DSi only games that use the camera, then I would have a good reason to get it. And I don't mean DSiWare, I mean REAL GAMES.


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> I do think they should make some DSi only games that use the camera, then I would have a good reason to get it. And I don't mean DSiWare, I mean REAL GAMES.


yep  i agree

lite was a waste, not the DSi


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

What is the big deal with dsi? I don't think many people would like mk just for dsi. I sure wouldn't. I'm not getting one.


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2009)

blueturbo said:
			
		

> What is the big deal with dsi? I don't think many people would like mk just for dsi. I sure wouldn't. I'm not getting one.


that's why they make more than 1 game for the DSi

blackmail r kewl


----------



## reedstr16 (Apr 7, 2009)

that would be stupid cause their is really nothing cool they could do


----------



## Kyle (Apr 7, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be WiFi only features anyway so it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Horus (Apr 7, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in that case it'd be cool

i wish they'd update more though (hopefully not more items...mkw is based off them no skill needed just luck)


----------



## Suaure (Apr 7, 2009)

No. Thats just dumb. They already have one for the DS and it works on the DSi so, why waste the money and time?


----------



## blueturbo (Apr 7, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> No. Thats just dumb. They already have one for the DS and it works on the DSi so, why waste the money and time?


That's exactly the point.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> No. Thats just dumb. They already have one for the DS and it works on the DSi so, why waste the money and time?


Ahem...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Completely pointless, no need for a DSi only MKS.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> NOOO. That would be unfair for the people who have a Ds and they don't want a Dsi.


they already are going to make DSi only games that you need the SD card and camera (sometimes) for


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, the key term is: _*Generations*_.
The DS and the DSi are almost identical, but the Wii and Gamecube aren't. Ever think about those people who never owned a Gamecube or are new gamers?


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Smarty9911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing different.......


----------



## Kimmi2 (Apr 7, 2009)

YES!!!and with the camera they can turn it into a webcam.(but only the one facing u.)So u can see ur friend.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly my point. There's nothing different between a DS and a DSi gamewise, so a Mario Kart for DSi is completely unnecessary.


----------



## Placktor (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No i was wondering why you said nothing diffrent when there IS a HUGE diffrence...there is sooo much more to do on a DSi


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like what? Something casuals would enjoy? OOOOH Camera. OOOOOH voice recorder. OOOOH MP3 player even though I already have an iPod. Lol, and you guys complain that Nintendo barely has hardcore games.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A camera, big whoop.
A music player to waste time on, big whoop.
Free internet, big whoop.
A store, big whoop.
SD Card slot, who cares.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"We here at Nintendo no longer give a *censored.2.0* about our hardcore audience and their favorite games, we have decided to dumb them down and make them uber easy so their grandmothers can play it."


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would also like to add that, *IT STILL PRINTS MONEY*.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









NOWAI. I WANT MONIES. D:


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2009)

No.  The game would be *censored.2.0*.  Plus, for DSi owners only?  Unfair 100%.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> No.  The game would be *censored.2.0*.  Plus, for DSi owners only?  Unfair 100%.


Like Nintendo would care. They'd still get their money.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true. I miss old Nintendo, not WE WANTZ MONEH Nintendo.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't we all? >:


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Apr 7, 2009)

Nah, DS(lite?)-Dsi=GBA-GBASP
And Nintendo has had a habit of releasing one per system or in this case, system set.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> NOOO. That would be unfair for the people who have a Ds and they don't want a Dsi.


So making WIi games is unfair to people who don't want a Wii? Your argument is fail. If you want to play it, you'll just have to get a DSi.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still play my N64 and GameBoy Color.

Though, My SNES was sold sadly.

Back on-topic, MKDS 2 would be a better idea, working on DS and DSi.  So that way it's fair.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sick of people saying "it's not fair if they make games that you can only play on the DSi!" IF YOU WANT TO PLAY THE GAME, BUY THE CONSOLE!! You can't play Brawl on a GameCube, can you? No, you'd have to buy a Wii. Same thing with DSi-only games (when they're made).


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, we get it. I don't think it's _that_ unfair.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, way to trample on the people who can't afford game systems every year. Jerk.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

It would be a smart move for Nintendo to do this, it would make more people want the DSi.

I don't think it would be that unfair. I think it would be like half fair half unfair.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every year? The DS was released in _2004_.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, notice how he left the topic after you made that post...


----------



## Thunder (Apr 7, 2009)

Kimmi2 said:
			
		

> YES!!!and with the camera they can turn it into a webcam.(but only the one facing u.)So u can see ur friend.


WHEN WILL THE STALKING STOP!?!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think it's a great idea, MK needs better wi-fi on the DS, graphic updates, more characters and karts, and maybe motorcycles?


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Apr 7, 2009)

No  says 
RICK ASHLEY!


----------



## Mimsie (Apr 7, 2009)

Uhno.


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 12, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe I agree with Kolvo on this one. He makes a good point here. =P


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Apr 12, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> NOOO. That would be unfair for the people who have a Ds and they don't want a Dsi.


Yea what Hub said.


----------



## bcb (Apr 13, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. And I just got as DS Lite because it was cheaper and could play GBA games.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 13, 2009)

They should, btu not until they know I hav ea DSi.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Bell_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I repeat: I'm sick of people saying "it's not fair if they make games that you can only play on the DSi!" IF YOU WANT TO PLAY THE GAME, BUY THE CONSOLE!! You can't play Brawl on a GameCube, can you? No, you'd have to buy a Wii. Same thing with DSi-only games (when they're made).


----------



## Jarv156 (Apr 14, 2009)

No, the DSi is an upgrade to the DS, it's not a new console. Mario Kart is given 1 game per console.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

What would the difference be between the two?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but there aren't any dsi-only made games yet.


----------



## bcb (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a REALLY bad comparison. The DSi isn't an entire new system, it's just an upgrade. I can understand certain genres, like Wario Ware being on DSi Ware. Mario Kart, however, isn't right for the DSi only. The DSi isn't a completely new console. The GBA to DS was. The GC to Wii was. The DS Lite to DSi wasn't.


----------



## Horus (Apr 14, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i beg to differ. 

oh wait i don't need to beg, there's a huge difference which is the the DS Ware which means Updates for games, new games, stuff for games (Pokemon ranch for example) ETC

its a wii for your pocket 
(not including camera and other stuff)


----------



## bcb (Apr 14, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see a big difference. DSi Ware would be the only interest to me, but now that I look at it I see a very short game I wouldn't even play long. I have no Wii Ware games, and three VC games on the wii. I'll probably be happy as long as they still release games for the DS. I wouldn't mind if they were just upgrades for the DSi, sure. I  got a DS lite recently for a reason. Releases REAL non-DSi ware games sounds really dumb, IMO.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Apr 14, 2009)

That would be cool.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 14, 2009)

OK, since lots of people don't want Nintendo to release DSi only games and say the GBA SP is only an upgrade just like the DSi is to the DS Lite, I got something for ya. The DS Lite was only an upgrade to the DS and yet they still released games only for it (Guitar Hero: On Tour, etc.), well I didn't buy the DS Lite and I wasn't complaining when they made games for it. So if you want to play DSi games, BUY THE DSi! Don't just sit here and whine because you don't have  it!


----------



## bud (Apr 14, 2009)

Smarty9911 said:
			
		

> OK, since lots of people don't want Nintendo to release DSi only games and say the GBA SP is only an upgrade just like the DSi is to the DS Lite, I got something for ya. The DS Lite was only an upgrade to the DS and yet they still released games only for it (Guitar Hero: On Tour, etc.), well I didn't buy the DS Lite and I wasn't complaining when they made games for it. So if you want to play DSi games, BUY THE DSi! Don't just sit here and whine because you don't have  it!


incorrect. Guitar Hero: On Tour was compatible with the original DS. It had a attachment for it so it could be compatible. The web browser also had it's own version for DS. I don't think there are any games that are incompatible with the DS but compatible with the DS Lite


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DSiWare.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 14, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not saying there should be a Mario Kart DSi. I'm just trying to get a point across. When DSi-only games are made, people shouldn't whine about not being able to play them if they're not gonna buy the console needed to play it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 15, 2009)

No, all those people that love mario kart would have to buy a DSi to be able to play.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 15, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> It would be a smart move for Nintendo to do this, it would make more people want the DSi.
> 
> I don't think it would be that unfair. I think it would be like half fair half unfair.


Yes, Nintendo should release a DSi version of Mario Kart so that Nintendo alienates non-DSi users so people who want to play it will be forced to buy it. Good job, you just pissed off the core side of Nintendo's audience thus hating them even more so they move on to the PSP. You sir, should be in Nintendo's PR department.


----------



## Smarty9911 (Apr 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Smarty9911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just like the DS Lite was a DS made compact.


----------

